# Information on Rail Pro system wanted



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not considering buying this for myself, but researching it.


The Rail Pro system made an O scale decoder, now labelled O / G... but no mention at all of constant current output, momentary current capability, nor max voltage.


Can anyone give any information?


Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Not specifically, but I had the chance to run a friend's Rail-Pro-equipped diesel on my dad's railroad last year or the year before that. (I can't remember if it was USA or Aristo--all diesels look alike to a steam guy.  ) Ran great, sounded fantastic. 

Anyway, you may want to check out the RailPro user's forum: https://rpug.pdc.ca

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks K, i was interested in sound sync for chuffs in steamers, etc.


The user group will be a good place, especially since it is independent.


G


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

Hey Greg


I have installed RailPro LM3g units in all my locos (6 so far). I got them from Remote Control Systems of New England. Don Sweet runs the shop, and he is very knowledgeable indeed when it comes to RailPro. I'd give him a call and ask him (603) 321-1347. 



I did the install on my locos, I found it a little tedious, but enjoyable. The results are fantastic - operation is excellent, sound is phenomenal and the joy of not having to clean the rails is beyond belief great.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just looked at the manual, no possible chuff input wire.


Greg


----------



## Don Sweet (Mar 2, 2015)

*RailPro Specs*

Hi Greg, you are correct there is no chuff trigger wire. The plan is in the next version will activate the purple wire for the chuff input. This will be a software download. 

Also the steam sounds will get a upgrade to the UTL files. Most of the diesel and horns have been updated. 

The LM-3S-G loco module is rate at 6 amps continuous and 8 amp stall current. The audio amp is rated at 13 watts into 4 ohms and 7.4 watts into 8 ohms. It can be very loud!!

Don Sweet


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a nice spec for the amp, in large scale you can put a pretty big speaker in the loco and bass will use wattage... I actually got a 4.5" speaker in one of my Accucraft tenders... 



Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note that visiton Frs7 and Frs8 speakers are available in 4 ohm and 8 ohm versions as are several smaller sizes.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, my setup in the USAT PA diesels has 4 speakers, 2 tweeters beaming out the grills behind the cab, and one in the fuel tank, and the other beaming up out the rear fan.


In both cases, used two 4 ohm speakers in series to give 8 ohms to the sound card (2 channel sound from QSI)


----------

